# LF: Small red severum



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey all
Just wondering if anyone is selling, or has seen for sale in any pet stores recently, small red severum? I'd like some to grow out in the 60g (later to go in the 120)

Gold might be ok if it has some red on it.

Thanks!
Keri


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Get a hold of Alex AWW he has Rotkeil red shoulder severums Juvies. They are about 1" right now, and great little guys I have 6 of them and am growing them out as well they get to approx. 8" long


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a pair of golds, Breeding pair. Originally ninez's. Not sure if i am going to keep them for my big tank, as i want all wildfish. If your looking for rotkeils, I have those too. They sure are quick growing!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Get a hold of Alex AWW he has Rotkeil red shoulder severums Juvies. They are about 1" right now, and great little guys I have 6 of them and am growing them out as well they get to approx. 8" long


Thank you, I have seen those from AWW and they are _gorgeous_

I do typically prefer "natural" coloured fish but in this case (lower light tank, dark rocks and wood on the bottom, dark background) I was thinking lighter severums would "pop" and my husband prefers the red ones.... but I am still considering the rotkeils, hard to pass up such pretty fish!


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

i have a 2 to 3 inch red severum for sale with colors fully developed


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

discuseyes said:


> i have a 2 to 3 inch red severum for sale with colors fully developed


You have a PM


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wednesday BUMP!
Hoping to get over to the city on Sunday...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Saturday BUMP!!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

IPU richmond has some red shoulder severums left I think... Burnaby might as well.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> IPU richmond has some red shoulder severums left I think... Burnaby might as well.


Thank you, I might go take a look tomorrow, what I am hoping for is the red phase of the gold severums, something similar to these:

*NOT my photos, found on the internet




























I like the spots 'n spackling on them but they seem to be hard to come by.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Keri,
I bielieve King Ed's has one available.
But I think they wanted $40 for it...
Hope that helps.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Magistrate - I'll try to get over there tomorrow to look at it. 

Barring that, maybe I could get some blue angels (lol - another thing I never see for sale when I want it!)


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Fantasy has some blue angels.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Oddly enough, I found a bunch of what was labled as "zebra angels" at Pet Habitat in Richmond, but when I introduced them into my 50g and they settled in, I found that they had a blueish-green sheen on the body and fins when the light hits them...


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey I'm selling my green severum if you are interested


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, it looks like I have another week to find one! We didn't get to make it over into the city today. I will also try phoning fantasy aquatics about the blue angels, they have really grown on me. 


Ah cichlids! <3


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

*bump bump* Still looking for small red severum, or if anyone has seen any at any LFS


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Let me know if you have any luck - I've been looking for another red sev. for awhile.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Roaming Ravyn said:


> Let me know if you have any luck - I've been looking for another red sev. for awhile.


Will do! Hoping to hit up some fish stores tomorrow.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask Pat aka Mykiss from Canadian Aquatics to order some. He ordered some last time.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks King, I might end up doing that, I have gotten good quality fish from CA in the past (still have most of them!!!)


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I got a nice red Severum at Petland Langley (by Willowbrook mall) not too long ago. You may want to call to see if they still had any. There was other one that was just starting to show its colour. I believe it was about $15. If I knew how to post photos I'd show you mine. 
He's a looker!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I ended up picking up some amazing blue angels and (ohmygodwhatamigettinginto) discus. I will post up pics when they settle


----------

